# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Política y gestión del agua: Herencia recibida y planes de futuro según Miguel Arias Cañete

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/arias-c...s-canete-14067
*Política y gestión del agua: Herencia recibida y planes de futuro según Miguel Arias Cañete*

Ofrecemos en este artículo la Intervención íntegra en materia de agua del Ministro Miguel Arias Cañete en la Comisión de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente celebrada el pasado 1 de febrero de 2012.
Arias Cañete comienza con un repaso por la herencia recibida y continúa con un avance de las políticas que se aplicarán en esta nueva legislatura.
*Herencia recibida*

_En el caso del agua, recurso escaso y por tanto de vital importancia para España, según lo establecido por la Directiva Marco del Agua se debería haber terminado en diciembre de 2009 el proceso de planificación hidrológica de las Demarcaciones Hidrográficas._
_Para España, se han definido 25 Demarcaciones: 13 intra-comunitarias, cuya planificación es competencia de las Comunidades Autónomas; 9 inter-comunitarias, en las que la responsabilidad planificadora es del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente; y Ceuta y Melilla. En total 25 planes, de los cuales sólo se ha culminado hasta la fecha 1 de las cuencas intracomunitarias (Cataluña)._
_Por este motivo, la Comisión Europea ha presentado una demanda contra España en el Tribunal de Luxemburgo por incumplimiento en dos puntos relevantes: plazo de aprobación y realización de un proceso de participación pública. La probable sentencia condenatoria supondrá una sanción económica. Es, por tanto, un hecho lamentable que en estos momentos seamos el país más atrasado en Europa en la aplicación de la Directiva Marco del Agua, y que la no aprobación de tales planes pueda llegar a comprometer inversiones realizadas con Fondos Europeos o del Banco Europeo de Inversiones, en materia de agua._
_En segundo lugar, Señorías, el sistema de desaladoras, que sustentaba el abastecimiento para consumo humano y riego agrícola a todo lo largo de la costa mediterránea. El plan inicial suponía la construcción de 51 instalaciones, de las cuales únicamente 17 se encuentran en explotación y 15 en construcción._
_Este plan ha implicado ya una inversión de 1.664M, y precisará de otros 762M adicionales si queremos que las 32 desaladoras iniciadas estén operativas, con lo cual la inversión total será de 2.426M. Es más, las desaladoras actualmente operativas únicamente producen 111,56 hectómetros cúbicos de agua desalada, lo que supone apenas un 16,45% del total de 678,18 hectómetros cúbicos que deberían estarse produciendo. El coste de producción por m3 (1,1 /m3 aprox.) es, en el caso del regadío, uso previsto en el plan de desaladoras, muy superior a lo que puede soportar el usuario (0,30 /m3 máximo), y, por tanto, genera una cadena de subvenciones encubiertas para hacer viable su uso. Es más, algunas de las desaladoras (ya terminadas) ni siquiera pueden entrar en servicio al 100% por carecer de licencias, faltar la conexión a la red de agua potable u otras razones._
_Es cierto que la técnica de desalación se ha demostrado muy útil es medios muy áridos, cercanos a la costa o a aguas salobres y con bajos aportes hídricos, pero no lo es menos que resulta insostenible ambientalmente como base del abastecimiento por su alto consumo energético y los efluentes de alta concentración salina que genera._
_Por otra parte, les informo también de que el Reino de España tiene dos expedientes sancionadores abiertos por incumplimiento de la Directiva 91/207/CEE que hace referencia a la calidad de las aguas mediante depuración. Las actuaciones en esta materia aparecen recogidas en el denominado Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas, cuya ejecución está tan retrasada que ha dado lugar a dos procedimientos sancionadores: el Exp. 2004/2037 de depuración de aguas residuales urbanas en Zonas Normales y el Exp. 2002/2123 de depuración de aguas residuales urbanas en Zonas Sensibles._
_En el primero de estos expedientes se nos exige la depuración de 23 grandes núcleos urbanos (de más de 15.000 habitantes equivalentes), de los cuales 11 ni siquiera han comenzado a construirse. Respecto del segundo, es preciso que dentro de las llamadas Zonas Sensibles se construyan 39 instalaciones depuradoras para minimizar posibles daños de los efluentes urbanos en áreas de calidad ambiental que limitan a núcleos de población._
_Finalmente, en materia de depuración se ha recibido, además, de la Comisión un requerimiento de información sobre aglomeraciones de entre 2.000 y 15.000 habitantes equivalentes, con deficiencias en el cumplimiento de la Directiva._
_La cantidad de núcleos afectados asciende a 912 entre deficiente recogida de aguas residuales o mala depuración. Por el alto volumen de inconsistencias estamos ante el inicio de un nuevo procedimiento sancionador._
_En relación con las Sociedades de Aguas, que fueron creadas para la ejecución de obras hidráulicas de forma rápida y eficaz, en la actualidad operan 4: Acuanorte, Acuasur, Acuaebro y Acuamed. Todas presentan idéntico funcionamiento y objeto, distinguiéndose por su ámbito territorial._ 
_Estas sociedades fueron creadas con el objeto de realizar inversiones solicitadas mediante encomienda de gestión por el Ministerio y financiarse con recursos propios (aportaciones de capital del Departamento), fondos de la UE (FEDER y Fondos de Cohesión) y reversiones de los usuarios. El problema es que dos de las fuentes de financiación no están disponibles hasta que se acaben las obras. Hemos comprobado que en alguna sociedad se han realizado inversiones por encima de los recursos propios (más de 4.000 M, contando únicamente con 1.6252 M) y sin disponer de los ingresos debidos a las otras fuentes de financiación._
_Esto supone dejar a la sociedad técnicamente en estado de insolvencia, con la necesidad de 800 M en financiación para poder terminar y poner en explotación las inversiones. En cuanto al Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana, aprobado mediante el Real Decreto 13/2008, fijaba una serie de inversiones para la comarca del Alto Guadiana que han generado expectativas incumplidas en la zona. El Plan proponía unas inversiones de más de 2.800 M para el periodo 2008-2015 y de más de 2400 M en el periodo 2016- 2027._
_Necesitamos reordenar el uso sostenible del acuífero 23 y afrontar la modificación de los usos de las explotaciones de aguas subterráneas existentes, pero mediante actuaciones eficaces, que sean coherentes con disponibilidad presupuestaria existente. La promesa incumplida, contenida en dicho Plan, de regularizar 8.000 pozos ilegales ha supuesto otra desilusión para los agricultores de la zona, que dificultará la ordenación hidráulica del Alto Guadiana._ 
_Esta situación se ve, además, agravada por la firma de convenios por cuantías elevadas (más de 200 M) sin la correspondiente reserva presupuestaria por parte de los organismos de cuenca responsables._
*Planes de futuro para la política y gestión del agua*

_La política y gestión del agua tendrá, como finalidad prioritaria, garantizar el suministro de agua en cantidad y calidad suficiente en todo el territorio nacional. Y el suministro debe entenderse de modo integral, considerando tanto las necesidades humanas como las propias del mantenimiento de los ecosistemas ligados al agua. Al mismo tiempo, el agua supone un elemento vertebrador territorial, y como tal necesita de la gestión solidaria y sostenible para cubrir las necesidades de las distintas regiones españolas._
_Este carácter integral y vertebrador exige una gestión unificada y coordinada. En este sentido es necesario marcar una relación jerárquica clara entre las distintas instituciones implicadas en la gestión del agua. Tenemos que mejorar la coordinación legal, económica y de planificación entre la DG del Agua, las Confederaciones Hidrográficas y las Sociedades de Aguas. Por ello, es necesario dejar claro el reparto de responsabilidades, de modo que los actuales Presidentes de las distintas Confederaciones Hidrográficas tendrán consideración de subdirectores generales, dependientes del Secretario de Estado y del Director General del Agua._
_Asimismo, las Sociedades de Aguas revisarán las encomiendas de gestión recibidas en el pasado y necesitarán de la aprobación de la DG del Agua en sus nuevas inversiones y cuentas anuales._
_En materia de legislación y normativa de aguas, abordaremos de forma rápida algunos aspectos que en la actual Ley de Aguas y el Reglamento del Dominio Público Hidráulico han quedado desfasados e impiden una toma de decisiones eficaz._
_Las modificaciones que se proponen quieren dejar claro que la función de policía del Dominio Público Hidráulico es competencia estatal, sin perjuicio de la corresponsabilidad de las Comunidades Autónomas frente a las sanciones por procedimientos infractores en materia de agua. Asimismo, se establecerá un sistema de cálculo de sanciones sobre afecciones al Dominio Público Hidráulico claro y preciso, con el rango normativo apropiado y que evite la inseguridad y posible arbitrariedad._
_Con el objetivo de asegurar el suministro de agua en suficiente cantidad y calidad, con el acuerdo y apoyo solidario de todas las Comunidades Autónomas, abordaremos el Pacto Nacional del Agua. Este pacto será de larga duración y tendrá un carácter estratégico y vertebrador para todo el territorio nacional. Y resultado de este Pacto Nacional será la propuesta de un nuevo Plan Hidrológico Nacional que contemple los acuerdos del Pacto y materialice sus objetivos._
_Este nuevo Plan Hidrológico tendrá en cuenta todas las tecnologías e infraestructuras existentes. Propondrá la construcción de nuevas infraestructuras hidráulicas de manera que se asegure la eficiente gestión del recurso, el aumento de caudales en zonas con actual déficit hídrico y el abastecimiento a precios razonables para cada uso._
_Finalmente, deberemos explorar la creación de mercados transparentes con los derechos del agua ya existentes. El uso sostenible del agua exige alcanzar un 100% de la depuración de las aguas. Este objetivo supondrá el cumplimiento de la Directiva 91/271 y, en consecuencia la desaparición de los procedimientos sancionadores actualmente en curso._
_Para ello se ejecutarán 23 actuaciones (depuradoras o colectores) en ciudades grandes en Zonas denominadas Normales, 39 actuaciones (principalmente depuradoras) en Zonas Ambientalmente Sensibles y actuaciones en gran parte de las más de 912 aglomeraciones menores._
_Las infraestructuras de saneamiento son, por tanto, la inversión prioritaria en la Dirección General del Agua, hasta conseguir este objetivo. La situación actual, con fuertes limitaciones presupuestarias, nos exige una mayor coordinación entre los entes inversores y una adecuada priorización de las inversiones. La depuración combinada con la reutilización supone una oportunidad para generar nuevos recursos hídricos. Nos proponemos aumentar el volumen empleado actualmente hasta llegar a 650 hm3/año de agua reutilizada._
_La sustitución de agua fresca por reciclada conllevará una mejora de calidad del caudal circulante y asegurará el mantenimiento de los caudales ecológicos y humedales. En los cursos bajos se dispondrá del uso del agua reciclada como aporte complementario al caudal disponible._
_Como dije al principio, la Directiva Marco del Agua preveía que en 2009 todos los Estados Miembros habrían elaborado y aprobado los planes de cuenca para cada una de las Demarcaciones de los Estados Miembro. Los largos procedimientos de información pública y las negociaciones y mala coordinación entre los distintos actores del territorio (regantes, sindicatos, asociaciones de usuarios, distintos niveles de gobierno en materia de aguas, etc) han llevado a una situación de lentitud e inoperancia._
_La nueva estructura de gestión y decisión, más coordinada, entre la DG del Agua y las Confederaciones Hidrográficas redundará en una agilización y finalización de los planes. Es nuestra competencia la elaboración y tramitación de los planes de cuencas intercomunitarias, mientras que las Comunidades Autónomas elaboran los de las cuencas intra-comunitarias. Pues bien, nuestro objetivo es tener revisados y terminados todos los Planes de Demarcación Hidrográfica inter-comunitarios (9 planes), en el mínimo tiempo posible, (septiembre de 2013) e apoyar a las CCAA en la redacción y aprobación de los planes que están bajo su competencia y responsabilidad._
_Un caso particular será el delPlan Especial del Alto Guadiana. La responsabilidad de la gestión ordenada del acuífero 23 y el mantenimiento sostenible de la actividad y los ecosistemas en la región nos exigen actuar de forma consciente, sin generar falsas expectativas y rindiendo resultados concretos._
_Por ese motivo, procederemos a derogar el Plan existente y a plantear uno nuevo, adecuado a las disponibilidades presupuestarias reales y que tome en cuenta las necesidades sociales, regularizando las extracciones subterráneas en conformidad con la capacidad de recarga del acuífero y fomentando el uso sostenible del agua._
_Será responsable del desarrollo de este nuevo Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana y, por encima de ella, la Dirección General del Agua._
Descargar Intervención Íntegra de Miguel Arias Cañete

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Fede por colocar lo que prevé realizar el nuevo ministro del MAAMA!!!
No pude verlo y por lo que leo pretende hacer varias cosillas... algunas no me gustan nada!!
Un saludo.

----------

